# Desayuno/almuerzo



## jordimoro

Detecto una preocupante confusión entre ambos términos. Se agradecería algo de luz. Ya he consultado, incluso en antiguos diccionarios (S. XIX), sin que se aclare a qué hora se hace una cosa u otra.

 Disculpad las faltas. Es difícil escribir desde un móvil.


----------



## Pinairun

Por mis lares el desayuno es la primera comida del día,  y el almuerzo la que se hace al mediodía.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, jordímoro.

Para mí, el _desayuno_ es a primera hora de la mañana, en el amplio sentido de primera hora de la mañana, que depende mucho, vaya. Se caracteriza, como su nombre indica, por ser la primera comida que rompe el ayuno nocturno.

Veo que el DRAE contempla *almuerzo* como: 1. m. Comida que se toma por la mañana. Bueno, no sé, pero en mi entorno no creo que se entienda eso, sino directamente la comida del mediodía. En cualquier caso, el resto de acepciones del DRAE no dicen nada de que pueda ser la primera comida del día, lo que sí se dice del _desayuno_.


----------



## germanbz

Para mí no sé si hay tal confusión, más bien una tendencia (no sé si venida de una equiparación al término inglés "lunch" que al menos cuando yo estudiaba inglés de pequeño nos lo traducían por "almuerzo") a denominar almuerzo a lo que comunmente (al menos en lo que yo he conocido toda mi vida) se llamaba "comida", es decir, la comida fuerte que se hace habitualmente entre las 13:00h y las 15:00h.

Al almuerzo, en lo que yo conozco, siempre se ha llamado a una comida que se realiza por la mañana entre las 9:30 y 10:00 en muchos lugares y que se realiza evidentemente entre el desayuno y la "comida". Es una comida más ligera y que varía mucho según lugares y costumbres, pero que comúnmente se reduce a un bocadillo, una tapa o algo por el estilo.
Si es cierto que en ambientes más "_elitistas_" me he encontrado con el uso de "almuerzo" para lo que habitualmente se conoce por "comida", pero siempre me ha sonado un tanto _esnob_, más que nada, por quien generalmente he oído usarlo, quizá en otros sitios no sea así.
Dando otra vuelta de tuerca, cada vez más he oído en esos mismos ambientes usar cosas como "hacer o ir a un _lunch_" siempre emanados de grupitos embutidos en impecables trajes y engominadas cabezas. Entrando ya a llamar "_ir a hacer un after-work_" a lo que el resto de los mortales en nuestra poca clase llamamos _ir a tomar algo_.


----------



## Csalrais

Pinairun said:


> Por mis lares el desayuno es la primera comida del día,  y el almuerzo la que se hace al mediodía.


Lo mismo por aquí. Supongo que la duda de jordimoro va en la línea de que hay partes de España en las que el almuerzo es una comida que se hace a media mañana, si no recuerdo mal los otros hilos al respecto.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

En mi barrio se llama _comida_ a la que se hace a mediodía. También se entiende y se puede usar _almuerzo_ como sinónimo de _comida_, pero es bastante menos común. _Almuerzo_ a mí me da la impresión de ser una comida más ligera y temprana.

Puedo asegurar que hay diferencias regionales y preferencias personales de uso.

Saludos.

Edito: se me había olvidado comentar sobre el _desayuno _... No tiene nada que ver con lo anterior para mí, es siempre por la mañana y la primera comida del día.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Queridos conforeros:
Participaré para añadir algo de más confusión al asunto: Si mediodía es las doce de la mañana -al menos por aquí,  "la hora del ángelus" ha marcado desde siempre la frontera entre la mañana y la tarde- y por otro lado hay montones de personas que desayunan a las once (prácticamente todo el cuerpo funcionarial de España), ¿cómo uniformamos esto? ¿A mediodía se desayuna o se almuerza? ¿Por la tarde se almuerza o se come? ¿Se almuerza por la mañana o por la tarde?


----------



## Aserolf

germanbz said:


> ... almuerzo a lo que comunmente (al menos en lo que yo he conocido toda mi vida) se llamaba *"comida"*, es decir, la comida fuerte que se hace habitualmente entre las 13:00h y las 15:00h.
> 
> Al *almuerzo*, en lo que yo conozco, siempre se ha llamado a una comida que se realiza por la mañana entre las 9:30 y 10:00 en muchos lugares y que se realiza evidentemente *entre *el desayuno y la "comida".


Exactamente es como se conoce en México! 
Desayuno - Primera comida del día (muuuuy ligera, puede ser pan tostado, jugo, cereal, etc.) 
Almuerzo - Comida poco más sustanciosa aprox. *entre 9:30 y 10:00 am
*Comida - *Entre las 13:00 y 15:00 hrs. 
*
En EEUU siempre hay confusión entre estos términos (desayuno, almuerzo y comida) porque acá la gente tiende a llamarle "Almuerzo" a lo que para mí, sería comida ? 
En las escuelas, por ejemplo, los niños reciben el desayuno entre las 7:30 y 8:00 am. Son alimentos ligeros. 
Luego viene el _"lunch"_ entre 11:30 y 12:30, que aunque no cae dentro del horario 'normal' de una 'comida', si es más sustancioso que el desayuno. Algunas personas le llaman "almuerzo" - otras "comida". Aunque a decir verdad, no 'cae' técnicamente en ninguno de los horarios que nosotros tenemos establecidos para el 'almuerzo' o 'comida'. 
El caso es que para algunos el orden es: desayuno > almuerzo > cena. Para otros desayuno > comida > cena.

Ustedes, cómo le llamarían?


----------



## jordimoro

Me temo que la confusiòn alarga mucho su sombra. Los diccionarios, RAE incluida, no son de ayuda. Desayuno parece claro, pero cuando hay un almuerzo de trabajo o de negocios me parece que se refieren a mediodía. Hasta donde he podido ver 'almuerzo' viene del árabe 'al' que significa el y 'morsus' por mordisco. Habida cuenta de su origen, del latín ki hablamos. Acerca de la confusión con otros idiomas, apunto que esmorzar es desayunar en valenciano, no tanto en catalán, lo que contribuye al lío. Sí me parece un uso culto emplear almorzar para referirse a la comida de mediodía... Pero es una percepción personal que no consigo avalar con argumento. Ahí está la cuestión y el mérito en desenredar la madeja de estas dos voces con significados trenzados. En cuanto al interes del tema añado que me enerva ver que se pueda usar indistintamente habiendo una notable diferencia entre ambos significados. Si nos invitan a almorzar, que previsión horaria haremos para programarnos la agenda y no desairar a quienes nos agasajan?

Disculpad de nuevo los lapsus calami que impone escribir desde movil. El alfabeto en menos de tres centímetros cuadrados...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:


> Por mis lares el desayuno es la primera comida del día,  y el almuerzo la que se hace al mediodía.


Lo mismo ocurre por estos lados, con una salvedad: el mediodía es un concepto "elástico". Hay quienes por necesidad tienen que almorzar antes los días de semana; los domingos se almuerza bastante más tarde, una, dos y hasta tres horas después del mediodía, pero la comida no cambia de nombre, como tampoco cambia de nombre el desayuno, sea que tenga lugar a las seis de la mañana o a las once, feliz de él.
Saludos


----------



## blasita

La primera comida del día para mí, digamos que hasta la una o así, es el _desayuno_.  Normalmente es mucho más temprano, pero acepto llamar _desayuno_ a un café o similar y algo para acompañarlo hasta más o menos esa hora. A partir de, digamos, la una y media o las dos, se podrá llamar _comida_ (o almuerzo, término preferido en bastantes lugares). La _comida_ de la tarde/noche es la cena. Merienda si es una comida ligera por la tarde.

Pero es que las horas son aproximadas y todo es flexible, claro. Por aquí, muchas veces depende del trabajo que tenga uno o, básicamente y en general, de su rutina (que puede cambiar). Como digo, creo que no hay límites exactos con referencia a las denominaciones de las comidas y que simplemente hay que aceptar que es cuestión de diferencias culturales, regionales o personales.


----------



## germanbz

El tema del concepto de la "comida del *mediodía*" ha  cambiado con las costumbres y el tiempo. Mi abuelo trabajó muchos años  el campo de joven y me contaba que el único reloj que había era el de la  iglesia y que estaba parado hacía años, es decir que su horario era el  horario "*solar*" y la comida del mediodía se hacía al mediodía solar.  Actualmente y con las convenciones de hora civil de invierno y de  verano ese mediodía solar se convierte en la una de la tarde en invierno  y las dos en verano (en España). Es decir, en España usamos un horario  de la hora de la "comida" muy parejo con el tradicional horario del  mediodía solar, cosa que parece bastante más razonable por mucho  "europeísta" que se empeñe, que "comer" en mayo o en septiembre a las  12h (que equivaldrían a las 10h solares).
Por lo que me contaba, él  no hacía un "desayuno" a la manera habitual en la actualidad sino un  desayuno "fuerte" (de salado) con pan, queso, tocino poco después del amanecer.
Y también que  yo recuerde, él se refería a la comida de las 12h como "la hora de comer", no  recuerdo yo que se refiriera a la comida del mediodía como "almorzar".


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, el orden usual es desayuno, almuerzo y cena o comida. El desayuno es siempre la primera comida del día, y aunque lo tomes a las once y media de la mañana, si fue tu primera comida es considerada tu desayuno (aclarando que por lo general es ligero y menos elaborado; como dice blasita, un cafe o alguna otra bebida caliente y algún acompañamiento, un pan con algo, un huevo pasado, un poco de queso o aceitunas). El almuerzo se toma a partir del mediodía en adelante.


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que la confusión viene dada por las distintas ocupaciones de las personas que realizan estas tareas. Ni siquiera el desayuno se escapa de este _mare mágnum_. Cuando estuve, en mis tiempos mozos y en ocasiones, trabajando en la huerta, en el campo o en la fábrica, llamaba (llamábamos) *desayuno* al pequeño alimento que tomaba (o cada cual tomaba) en su casa antes de partir hacia el trabajo (vaso de café con leche y algunas galletas, o algo similar). A las pocas horas del comienzo de la jornada, sobre las 9:30 o las 10 horas, parábamos durante unos treinta minutos para *almorzar*. Esto ya era una "comida en condiciones". O sea, bocadillo o fiambrera y pan, acompañado de porrón de vino y postre (también se fumaba). Alrededor de las dos o dos y media de la tarde, parábamos de nuevo para *comer*. Es decir, para realizar la tercera ingesta de alimentos del día. Podria seguir, pero se haría muy largo. Sin embargo, ahora, que mi trabajo es burocrático, desayuno, por decirlo de alguna manera, dos veces: la primera, en casa, como antes; y, después, como alguien ya ha dicho, cerca de la oficina y a eso de las once u once y treinta del mediodía (por supuesto, ni porrón, ni fiambrera ni tabaco). Y... comer: cuando se puede y a la hora que se puede.


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, el orden usual es desayuno, almuerzo y cena o comida. […]


Es igual en Chile. El desayuno se toma a primera hora, en lo posible antes de salir de casa, si no, ya se las arreglará uno por la oficina, la universidad o el instituto. Luego, a partir del medio día (las 12:00 h) viene el almuerzo (no se usa para esto el término _comida_) y en la tarde o noche, al volver a casa, la cena o comida. Entre el desayuno y el almuerzo, así como entre el almuerzo y la cena, muchos acostumbran a tomar algo liviano: un yogur, una fruta, un café con un sándwich. Esta merienda de la tarde tradicionalmente ha recibido aquí el nombre de _onces_ (creo que hay algún hilo al respecto en estos foros).
La comida que varía más en horario es la cena, ya que depende mucho de si es invierno o verano, por lo de las horas de luz.


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> ...entre el almuerzo y la cena, muchos acostumbran a tomar algo liviano: un yogur, una fruta, un café con un sándwich. Esta merienda de la tarde tradicionalmente ha recibido aquí el nombre de _onces_ (creo que hay algún hilo al respecto en estos foros).



En el Perú también era bastante usual tomar una ligera merienda entre el almuerzo y la comida (entre cinco o seis de la tarde, más o menos): un té o café acompañado de un sánguche o galletas. Se le llamaba *lonche*.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Ludaico said:


> Cuando estuve, en mis tiempos mozos y en ocasiones, trabajando en la huerta, en el campo o en la fábrica, llamaba (llamábamos) *desayuno* al pequeño alimento que tomaba (o cada cual tomaba) en su casa antes de partir hacia el trabajo (vaso de café con leche y algunas galletas, o algo similar). A las pocas horas del comienzo de la jornada, sobre las 9:30 o las 10 horas, parábamos durante unos treinta minutos para *almorzar*. Esto ya era una "comida en condiciones". O sea, bocadillo o fiambrera y pan, acompañado de porrón de vino y postre (también se fumaba). Alrededor de las dos o dos y media de la tarde, parábamos de nuevo para *comer*. Es decir, para realizar la tercera ingesta de alimentos del día.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Es habitual que en los almuerzos se tome vino porque se trata de una comida en toda regla. En el campo, y en la matanza (y también en las monterías), suelen ser una migas por esta zona. Esto se debe a que se trata de jornadas que empiezan muy temprano y con gran desgaste físico que no podría sobrellevarse con un simple desayuno de un café con un par de galletas, sino que exigen una comida fuerte a media mañana. 
Por último, un refrán ilustrativo de lo mañanero del almuerzo:_ "Lo primero y principal, ir a misa y almorzar (y si tienes mucha prisa, almorzar y no ir a misa)"_


----------



## oa2169

Por acá, a los *tres golpes*, los llamamos "desayuno, almuerzo y comida".

El desayuno, para los que trabajamos, se da entre las seis de la mañana y las ocho o nueve.
Almuerzo entre las doce del medio día y las dos de la tarde, y
comida, entre las seis y las ocho de la noche.

Así de simple.


----------



## Erreconerre

jordimoro said:


> Detecto una preocupante confusión entre ambos términos. Se agradecería algo de luz. Ya he consultado, incluso en antiguos diccionarios (S. XIX), sin que se aclare a qué hora se hace una cosa u otra.
> 
> Disculpad las faltas. Es difícil escribir desde un móvil.



Por aquí no se usa la palabra almorzar. Se usa desayuno, comida y cena. No falta quien dé a los niños una comida ligera a media tarde, pero la llaman _merienda_.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Erreconerre said:


> Por aquí no se usa la palabra almorzar. Se usa desayuno, comida y cena. No falta quien dé a los niños una comida ligera a media tarde, pero la llaman _merienda_.


Por aquí después de comer, está la merienda -para niños y mayores- (sobre las 7 de la tarde) y luego, la cena (entre 9 y las 10 y media) y aún hay gente que se toma un vaso de leche antes de irse a la cama.


----------



## Ludaico

oa2169 said:


> ... y *comida*, entre las* seis y las ocho *de la noche.
> Así de simple.



Eso es la *merienda* (muy tardía) o la *cena* (muy tempranera) en España, ya que lo habitual es dar de merendar a los niños (la merienda es la tercera o cuarta comida del día de los niños) sobre las *cinco* de la tarde (más o menos, dependiendo de la hora de salida del colegio o entre la salida de aquel y el comienzo de las actividades extraescolares). La cena de los niños suele ser antes que la de los adultos. Aproximadamente, sobre las *nueve* de la noche.


----------



## jordimoro

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios y aportaciones... aunque me temo que no podemos, coralmente, concluir en nada. Si alguien descubre algo más sobre el particular que sirva para esclarecer estos conceptos, se ruega que lo comparta.


----------



## Julvenzor

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Lo mismo ocurre por estos lados, con una salvedad: el mediodía es un concepto "elástico". Hay quienes por necesidad tienen que almorzar antes los días de semana; los domingos se almuerza bastante más tarde, una, dos y hasta tres horas después del mediodía, pero la comida no cambia de nombre, como tampoco cambia de nombre el desayuno, sea que tenga lugar a las seis de la mañana o a las once, feliz de él.
> Saludos




Sí, lo mismo me pasa a mí con mi extraña percepción (digo a mí porque no debería generalizar). Casi independientemente del tiempo, a no ser que sea demasiado tarde, mi primera comida es el desayuno; la segunda, el almuerzo; la tercera, la merienda; y la cuarta, la cena.

Que llego a mi casa a las cinco de la tarde tras la universidad y sin almorzar; pues almuerzo a las cinco y un minuto. Cuando se hace muy, muy tarde, entonces hablo de una merienda-cena. Juro  que así lo llamamos en mi familia.


----------



## Ludaico

Julvenzor said:


> ...Cuando se hace muy, muy tarde, entonces hablo de una *merienda-cena*. Juro que así lo llamamos en mi familia.



Gracias por recordar este término. En mi ámbito también se emplea merienda-cena para referirnos a la merienda tardía, que se podría considerar como una cena temprana (sobre las siete de la tarde, aproximadamente).
Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Me gustaría retomar la pregunta inicial: "Desayuno/almuerzo. Detecto una preocupante confusión entre ambos términos."

¿Realmente hay confusión (que sea preocupante es otra historia ) entre ambos términos? Porque por los comentarios que he leído, para todos nosotros el desayuno siempre es la primera comida del día, y sólo con el almuerzo hay diferentes usos entre la media mañana y el mediodía dependiendo de las costumbres regionales. La confusión (preocupante si viajas mucho, de lo contrario no ) podría estar entre almuerzo/comida.


(Por aquí, incluso cuando hablamos en español, para el almuerzo de media mañana usamos un término sacado del euskera que es meridianamente claro: *hamaiketako*, literalmente "la de las 11" haciendo referencia a la hora que se suele tomar esta comida. En ocasiones decimos "hamabietako" si es a las 12, pero es más en broma que otra cosa. La palabra *almuerzo* no solemos usarla.)


----------



## Jaime Bien

Esta es (o era) mi costumbre:

1) *Tras levantarme, desayuno*. Un café con leche y poca cosa más. Aunque los hay que desayunan un poco más fuerte, incluso que no desayunan y entonces su desayuno (o almuerzo) se produce un par de horas después de levantarse. Por cierto, tiene sentido lo de desayunar: recuérdese que cuando nos tenemos que hacer un análisis muchas veces se requiere *que vayamos en ayunas*. En catalán, normalmente a esta comida de primera hora de la mañana se le llama _esmorzar_, aunque los hay que se refieren a ella como _desdejuni_, que en realidad es más propio. En francés hacen un pequeño desayuno (en realidad pequeño almuerzo) al levantarse (_petit déjeuner_) y un desayuno en toda regla (almuerzo) para comer (_déjeuner_). Y en inglés una pausa rápida (_breakfast_).

2) *A media mañana, almuerzo*, aunque no siempre. Cuando era pequeño, me comía un *bocadillo en el patio del recreo*. Los que utilizan la palabra almuerzo para la comida del mediodía, no sé cómo llaman a esta ingesta. En catalán esto también sería _l'esmorzar_. Digamos que los que no utilizan la palabra _desdejuni_, almuerzan dos veces. No sé en otros idiomas.

3) *A medio día, como*. *Otros sin embargo almuerzan*. Esta suele ser, *de las cinco comidas del día, la más fuerte*. En catalán se _dina_ (se come el _dinar_), mientras que francés seria _déjeuner_ y en inglés _to have for luch_.

4) *A media tarde, cuando era pequeño, merendaba*, normalmente *otro bocadillo*. Hoy, a veces, me hago una taza de chocolate o me como una fruta. En catalán, se _berena_ (se come el _berenar_). No sé en otros idiomas.

5) *Y por la noche, ceno*, normalmente una comida más ligera que la del mediodía. Como curiosidad, en catalán es _sopar_, mientras que en francés es _dîner_ y en inglés, dependiendo de la hora, _to have dinner_ o _to have supper_.

6) Y ya puestos, en las fiestas de los pueblos, cuando se alargan hasta altas horas de la madrugada, muchas veces se hace la _recena_. En catalán sería _ressopar_.

Los horarios dependerán, aparte de las regiones y países, del trabajo o del horario de cada uno. Pero podríamos decir que, en general:

1) Se desayuna entre las siete y las nueve de la mañana.
2) Se almuerza o se hace la comida de media mañana entre las diez y las once.
3) Se come entre la una y las tres. En España, a esta hora, la de la comida, se la conoce como mediodía, no solar, sino la pausa que rompe el día por la mitad.
4) Se merienda a media tarde, entre las cinco y las seis y media.
5) Se cena por la noche, entre las nueve y las diez.

No cabe decir que hoy en día, con los horarios de trabajo, el estrés, etc., todo esto está cambiando rápidamente. No obstante, se podría afirmar que estas cinco comidas se respetan por lo que hace a los niños (sin tener en cuenta las gominolas que puedan comer a deshoras). Aparte de la fluctuación de significado de la palabra almuerzo en función de las regiones o los idiomas, también me llama la atención la fluctuación de significado de _dinar_ y _sopar_ entre catalán, francés e inglés.


----------



## Ludaico

Jaime Bien said:


> [...] 6) Y ya puestos, en las fiestas de los pueblos, cuando se alargan hasta altas horas de la madrugada, muchas veces se hace la _recena_. En catalán sería _ressopar_...



La recena se denomina *bufé *o* ambigú. *Bufé aún se oye, pero la que jamás se oye ya (creo yo) es ambigú, término muy familiar para mí en mi infancia.
Resumiendo, y por orden cronológico:
-Desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda, merienda-cena, cena y bufé.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Jonno said:


> Me gustaría retomar la pregunta inicial: "Desayuno/almuerzo. Detecto una preocupante confusión entre ambos términos."
> ¿Realmente hay confusión (que sea preocupante es otra historia ) entre ambos términos?


Yo he pensado lo mismo, Jonno. De hecho, tuve que editar mi primera respuesta porque se me olvidó comentar sobre el _desayuno_ ...

Me gustaría que Jordimoro nos pudiera dar algún detalle más sobre su pregunta para que la discusión se pueda centrar algo más. Y como habla de horas, insisto en que yo creo que, hablando de España, no se puede definir un único horario para todos. Ni que se use _almuerzo _y _comida_ en todas las regiones o de igual modo.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo recién expuesto por Jaime como un indicativo general, pero es que, como comenté antes, puede variar de región a región, de familia a familia, con un cambio de trabajo o estudios, con la estación del año y otros factores. Por ejemplo, yo ahora desayuno, como y ceno. Pero en otras épocas he podido almorzar (comer algo ligero antes de la hora normal de la comida, en lugar de ella) o merendar (principalmente cuando era pequeña). La merienda solía ser sagrada en mi casa. Una merienda-cena (una cena temprana) es un término habitual para mí también.

Ah, en algunos sitios también se llama _resopón_ a esa segunda cena, a esa comida ligera de antes de acostarse. Veo que la RAE tiene en mente incluirlo en la nueva edición del DRAE.


----------



## germanbz

Sí, para mí "resopón" es muy común, pero de uso más bien restringido a ocasiones festivas, no me saldría usar dentro de mi casa "resopón" aunque me metiera entre pecho y espalda un filete a las tres de la mañana.

Por supuesto entre el desayuno-almuerzo-comida-merienda-merienda cena-cena-resopón, tendremos que integrar el picar entre horas, el tentempié y los aperitivos, e incluso usando un término que no oigo desde que era muy pequeño y que pienso que fue una denominación "setentera" el "vermouth", con la peculiaridad que en el "vermouth" (que en su momento equivalía al aperitivo) nadie tomaba un "vermouth" sino las típicas tapas y la cervecita.


----------



## Aserolf

Erreconerre said:


> Por aquí no se usa la palabra *almorzar*. Se usa desayuno, comida y cena. No falta quien dé a los niños una comida ligera a media tarde, pero la llaman _merienda_.


Qué diferencias! También soy de un estado norteño (Coahuila) en México, y por acá sí se usa el almuerzo y también el desayuno. Aunque habrá personas que sólo desayunen, otras que sólo almuercen, y otras más que tomen los dos; pero casi puedo asegurar que a la mayoría no se le pasa ni la "comida" ni la "cena". Y bueno, claro que algunos más tendrán tiempo para "merendar". 
Aunque no es raro encontrar estas diferencias. Recuerdo que la primera vez que visité Aguascalientes me sorprendió encontrar restaurantes a los que llaman *"Cenadurías"* - porque sólo los abren después de las 5:00pm (o algo así) para servir la última comida del día, o sea la "cena"!


----------



## Rintoul

Jaime Bien said:


> Esta es (o era) mi costumbre:
> 
> 1) *Tras levantarme, desayuno*. Y en inglés una pausa rápida (_breakfast_).
> 
> .



Gran post el tuyo, Jaime Bien. Sin embargo breakfast es la comida con que se rompe (break) el ayuno (fast)


----------



## Ludaico

Rintoul said:


> Gran post el tuyo, Jaime Bien. Sin embargo breakfast es la comida con que se rompe (break) el ayuno (fast)



¿Fast es "ayuno" y no "rápido"? ¡Vaya hombre, una de las pocas palabras que creía conocer del inglés... y resulta que estaba equivocado!

EDITO: He mirado por ahí y me he enterado de que ayuno, en inglés, es fasting; pero eso habría que explicarlo, al dar el significado (origen) de la palabra breakfast (o eso creo yo).


----------



## ACQM

Como se ve hay muchas diferencias regionales y como apuntaban Germanbz y Ludaico sociales en este uso. El estándar actual (el español del telediario, por decirlo de alguna manera) establece eso de desayuno, comida, merienda y cena, pero no es tan evidente para muchos.

Mis abuelos de Cuenca nunca usaban la palabra desayuno, en su lugar usaban almuerzo, si alguna vez dijeron "desayunar" se referían al estricto sentido etimológico, quitarse el ayuno con un bocado o un café a las 5 o 6 de la mañana. Mi abuelo era segador, leñador, jornalero y toda la familia (y casi todos en su pueblo) tenían este tipo de trabajos, en los que como comentaba Ludaico, se paraba als 9:30 0 10:00 a hacer una comida fuerte con pan y tocino o tortilla... muy calórica para poder continuar el trabajo, eso era el almuerzo. Al emigrar a Cataluña y empezar a trabajar de operario en una fábrica, los horarios cambiaron y las comidas también, así que ellos lo adaptaron, como muchos conqueses, usando "almuerzo" para referirse al café con leche y la tostada de las 7 u 8 de la mañana. Me resulta curioso que para Germanbz el "almuerzo" sea ligero, porque a mí, esa palabra me trae recuedos de sábados por la mañana en casa de mis abuelos comiendo tortilla de patatas y salchichas y pimientos fritos, eso sí, yo los comía sin haber segado antes.  Como digo cada cual adaptaba las palabras a su realidad y luego la adaptó a los nuevos tiempos como pudo.


----------



## Nipnip

Jonno said:


> Me gustaría retomar la pregunta inicial: "Desayuno/almuerzo. Detecto una preocupante confusión entre ambos términos."
> 
> ¿Realmente hay confusión (que sea preocupante es otra historia ) entre ambos términos?



Pues eso depende. En mi pueblo (norte de México), la palabra desayuno casi no se usa, se siente como la palabra "nice" y finolis que usan en la televisón a la hora del almuerzo, ellos con su jugo de naranja, vaso de leche (¿alguien realmente toma las dos cosas?), su fruta picada y sus _hot cakes_. El de nosotros se llama almuerzo y es  7 a 9 de la mañana, más o menos. Y es un alimento fuerte: frijoles, huevos fritos, papas, café y atole.

Es más, hay personas que incluso a la cena le llaman merienda, que más o menos lo viene siendo, pues es a las 7 u 8 de la noche y ligerito; pan y leche. La palabra cena la reservan para ocasiones más especiales donde se espera una comilona, y es más tarde, como a las 9 pm.

Esto en mi pueblo y quizá en otros pueblos mexicanos. Sin embargo, la mayoría de la gente (la gran mayoría) tienen el horario tal cual lo han señalado; desayuno, almuerzo, comida y cena, (la merienda casi que no se hace).


----------

